# Playstation3 1080p 24hz flicker problem?



## AngryBadger75 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just purchased a PS3 and have it running through HDMI cables to my Sony KDS-60A3000 TV via an Onkyo TX-SR605 receiver. The PS3 and the TV both support 1080p 24hz, but when I enable it on the PS3 I see a brightness flicker every few seconds on TV. It's clearly visible on the main still screen and slightly less during the movie. What would cause that?

Current settings (recommended on other forums):
BD/DVD Settings >> BD/DVD Video Output Format (HDMI) = Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr
BD/DVD Settings >> 1080p 24 Hz Output (HDMI) = Auto (note 1)
Display Settings >> Output Resolution >> HDMI >> 1080p
Display Settings >> RGB Full Range (HDMI) = Limited (note 3)
Display Settings >> Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Super-White (HDMI) = On

:dontknow:


----------

